# Indonesian:  Would you like to walk with us?



## Cenzontle

I'm going for a walk around the block with my wife and I see my Indonesian neighbor. 
I want to invite him to walk with us (and give me a language lesson). 
Google Translate gives me
"Apakah anda ingin berjalan bersama kami?" 
Is that a natural way to say it?  Can I replance "bersama" with "dengan"?


----------



## suadah

Yes, you can replace 'bersama' with 'dengan'. 
But, are you in indonesia? Or outside the country?
Because there is different some cultural behaviour to ask indonesian people for walking together.


----------



## Cenzontle

Thanks for your reply.
I am in the U.S.  Can you explain about inviting Indonesian people to walk together?


----------



## suadah

Of course, you could start with asking how did they get up to? 'Hai, apa kabar?' then you ask about the invitations with 'ayo, kita jalan-jalan' it's sound more natural.
I am sorry for late reply, you can get my direct contact for asking about Indonesian language.
Because i also need to improving my english, too. Hahaha


----------



## Cenzontle

Terima kasih!


----------



## suadah

sama-sama


----------

